# Radiator reflector.



## Ash 22 (20 Jul 2010)

Just put in new rads with grill on top where heat comes up. I've heard there is something you can put on wall over the rad to throw the heat out into the room. Anybody know anything about this please. All our rads are under windows so will prob have to be pushing curtains down behind rads.


----------



## serotoninsid (20 Jul 2010)

Ash 22 said:


> I've heard there is something you can put on wall over the rad to throw the heat out into the room. Anybody know anything about this please. All our rads are under windows so will prob have to be pushing curtains down behind rads.


The likes of B&Q sell rolls of material with a foil face on it - that can be pasted to the wall behind the rad with wallpaper paste. The idea is that the heat is reflected back out into the room and not retained by the wall. In the scenario you describe, it seems you won't need this...


----------



## Ash 22 (21 Jul 2010)

Thanks serotoninsid I've heard of that also.


----------



## NHG (22 Jul 2010)

Do a search here on aam. I posted alot about them a few years ago and still very happy with them.  My rads are not under windows so no curtain issue.


----------



## Ash 22 (22 Jul 2010)

What exactly are these things called NHG? Not sure if I have the right name for them.


----------



## serotoninsid (22 Jul 2010)

Ash 22 said:


> What exactly are these things called NHG? Not sure if I have the right name for them.


'Radiator Reflector Foil' mine is labelled up as - bought in B&Q. 

[broken link removed]


----------



## Ash 22 (22 Jul 2010)

Thanks serotoninsid for that and the other things I was enquiring about I'm after finding out they're just called radiator shelves, just wondering if they're any good.


----------



## pudds (22 Jul 2010)

I thought that reflector foil was *self adhesive* and also wondered if it eventually peels off due to all the heat over time.


----------



## serotoninsid (22 Jul 2010)

pudds said:


> I thought that reflector foil was *self adhesive* and also wondered if it eventually peels off due to all the heat over time.


The roll I have needs to have wallpaper paste applied to it.  Maybe there are others on the market that are 'self adhesive'...


----------



## Leo (23 Jul 2010)

Ash 22 said:


> ... I'm after finding out they're just called radiator shelves, just wondering if they're any good.


 
The theory is these force the convection current out into the room, but in reality the air will just flow around them. There are plenty of articles on the web, those selling them will tell you they're great, most others say they are a waste of money.
Leo


----------



## Ash 22 (23 Jul 2010)

Thanks Leo. I think I'll forget about them altogether. I don't think they would look great on the wall either.


----------



## cbyr1983 (29 Jul 2010)

Maybe if you'd stuck it up when the rads were off the wall, would have been easier to ensure they stick to the wall and no air can pass behind. I got the same idea after replacing rads but I imagine I'll make a mess and they won't be properly concealed as you suggest. 

If your wall is dry-lined there may not be that must heat loss anyway.


----------

